# EST Bindings, Yes or No?



## ThePhazon (Feb 21, 2010)

So I bought a 2010 Custom V-Rocker and I've been wondering if I should buy an EST Binding or just get something else. It's really bugging me that I wouldn't be using the board to it's full potential without an EST binding. Basically, does the EST system make buying Burton EST bindings worth it? I was thinking Cartel ESTs, Union Forces, or Flux Feedbacks. The latter two with the conversion discs.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Late last season I got a great deal on a Burton board with the channel and at first I rode it with a pair of non-EST Cartels with conversion discs and I was very happy. Then I got ran across another great deal and bought a pair of EST CO2 bindings, the combination of the feel and adjustability of the EST bindings is awesome. Since you have the ICS board I'd say go with the EST bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well you have the Channel. Get some est. Exiles are my choice.


----------



## mikeo228 (Jul 28, 2010)

get the est bindings!!! i have some nice cartels for sale cheap and used twice!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

EST. Why not? Would you buy a Ferrari and always drive it 5 under the limit? Not the best analogy, but good enough


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

mikeo228 said:


> get the est bindings!!! i have some nice cartels for sale cheap and used twice!


hey send mea PM i might be interested in your cartels
[email protected]


----------



## Fash27 (Jul 27, 2010)

fwiw, ive had my est cartels shift on my fix a few times on hard landings. that being said, id still run est bindings on an ics board. just make sure you check the screws tightness before you ride.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I use Triad ESTs and love them, best bindings I've owned in 16 or so years. As for them moving, crank those suckers down, don't dimple your base but get them tight, you can make them tighter than normal since you don't have to worry about stripping the insert because it is removable and replaceable. A conversion disk is rather pointless on a channel board, you can get last years ESTs for pretty cheap new.

Note: Triads aren't made anymore, at least with the EST system, but you can still find them. They are similar to the Cartels but more flexible. I think someone here is selling them too, check the buy/sell thread.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

i think it would be pointless to get a board with channel system if your not gonna get the EST.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> EST. Why not? Would you buy a Ferrari and always drive it 5 under the limit? Not the best analogy, but good enough


lol i think what you meant was would you buy a ferrari and not screw as many girls as you can in it? 

From what i read you need both to fully enjoy the board, it's hard to say if it's all hype though(they got me) I just got a new custom v rocker too and bought some cartel est's and after playing with them the set up is soooo easy and the options are endless. The bindings themself don't look to be the best quality but im not worried about them. im so stoked to try this set up out!


----------

